# Please Read! 2 Free Bunnies!



## Ashlyn (Feb 12, 2011)

Contact/organisation details: 615 624 3302 is my cell. [email protected] is my email.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: I will keep them until I find them homes.
Location: Mayfield, Kentucky. USA.
Number of animals: 2
Sex: Male and female.
Age(s): Not sure, fully grown.
Name(s): Doobie and Carolyn.
Neutered: No.
Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pet, fell to me.
Will the group be split: I believe that they are bonded, it would be better for them to go together, but if there is a possible home for one, then I'm willing.
Transport available: I will find a way.
Medical: Healthy, but I don't know if the female is able to reproduce.
Other: Very cute, but not too tame.

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum, but a few months ago my cousin and her family bought 2 bunnies from who knows where in my general area. I live in Mayfield, KY, and they suddenly showed up with the poor things. They thought it would be great fun for their kid to have the bunnies, and to make them have babies, but when they found out that the female wasn't pregnant, they put the bunnies in a cage outside, without food or anything. Now I am responsible for them, not that I mind! But I can't give them the proper affection and care that they deserve.
I have 3 dogs at my house, 2 Weimaraners and an Irish setter. My aunt breeds one, and my uncle the other. I myself own a pet mouse named Fred, who is easily loved and cherished, but I can also always keep an eye on him, to protect him from the dogs.
I can't say the same for the poor bunnies! I really need to find them a loving home! They aren't quite tame, but with a lot of effort and attention I truly believe that they would make great pets! I hold them daily, and I let them roam around my room with the door locked a lot as well. They know about people, they just aren't sure about them yet. I need to give them more attention, but I simply can't with school. I live out in the country, so I'm afraid that something wild will come hurt them one day. Please help me out!
They are both fully grown, one is fully white, and her name is Carolyn. She is the more skittish of the two. The male's name is Doobie, and he is brown and white. Both are very curious, and I feel they have great potential as loving pets! I think that they are bonded, they are always together, and even when I let them out, they stay together. Neither are fixed, but I've had them for awhile, and they still haven't reproduced, so I'm not sure that the female is able to? I'm not sure, I'm sorry.
Here are some pictures of the two...

















That is me by the way..haha.
My cell number is 615 624 3302 and my email is [email protected]

Please please help me find homes for these lovely bunnies! Thank you!

It doesn't matter where you live, I will find a way! I really need to find somewhere with the affection that these guys deserve! It's so cold here...I hate knowing that they are outside all the time in that weather. 4 inches of snow!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I think most of our members are in UK, so I doubt you will get much response here 

Probably best if you contact local rescues for help if you can, cal local vets for details. Good luck and well done for trying to help :thumbup:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Well done you for trying to find these bunnies a home, that's really sweet.

But like Amethyst said most people here are from the uk. 
Do you have any rescues near you that you could contact? 
Or maybe ask around and see if any of your friends/family could have them.

Good luck finding them homes, they are adorable and if I was in the us I'd have them!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I probably wouldn't post your phone number on an open forum... is there a local rescue that can take them. Memebers here are mostly UK based so you might be hard pushed to find someone here who can take them on. 

Hope you find them a home though!


----------



## Ashlyn (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed that after I posted it, why is that? Is this only for UK members? haha I'm a little embarrassed. 

As for my phone number, I've had plenty of things happen to me so far, I think a stalker would be the least of my worries, but thanks for the concern.

Thanks for the helpful suggestions everyone, I have an animal shelter nearby that I work at, but they euthanize pretty frequently and i can't allow myself to let these bunnies go somewhere that I'm not absolutely positive they'd live a good life.

My family is very southern, and I am the only person I know near me that even cares about the well being of animals. Most of my family and friends don't like the fact that I'm a vegetarian, so they'd probably not care for the bunnies, the ones that come to mind at least.

Thanks for the help though, really. <3


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ashlyn said:


> Yeah, I noticed that after I posted it, why is that? Is this only for UK members? haha I'm a little embarrassed.
> 
> As for my phone number, I've had plenty of things happen to me so far, I think a stalker would be the least of my worries, but thanks for the concern.
> 
> ...


Don't wprry hun. No this isn't just for UK members...there are quite a few US members just not as many. Really hope you find good homes for them! xx


----------



## AngieB (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful bunnies hun, hope you find them loving new homes


----------



## AnimalGuy (Jun 29, 2012)

Do u still have the female rabbit i need to know thanks


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

AnimalGuy said:


> Do u still have the female rabbit i need to know thanks


This thread is 18months old!


----------

